# Moentrol with 3 function transfer valve trim?



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

I am going to put in a moentrol valve with a built in 3 function transfer valve. I believe it was the 3330 valve with the Kingsley trim. its a valve and diverter in one piece. The pictures i could find online are not acurate but generally reviews speak of one of the two handles sticking out extra far and one person talked about there being a spacer you can use and then mount the valve further back in the wall to even out the handles and bring it closer to the faceplate. Does anyone here kown anything about such trouble? I am doing it this weekend for my mother in law and it sounds like a good valve but maybe a pain to install and Moen was no help on the phone. I might be a bit early here since I am not getting the valve until tomorrow.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I installed one recently, last year on a re-model. I roughed it in where I wanted, and I was not overly concerned with the transfer valve and the shower valve being at the same depth in the wall; I was concerned about the trim fitting properly when I came back to do the final.

The cartridge in mine looks really close to a Moen 1225B but it's not. I installed {2} of those transfer valves in my customer's shower along with a steam unit.


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

I have installed a few and I put one in my shower. Both upper and lower cartridges are the same and the only reason that the upper sticks out further is because it is always on and only acts as the diverter. Once you open the lower to turn on the shower they protrude equally


----------

